# Do you identify as asexual



## Rob Nothing

If so; openly or no? Describe it.. ? what does it feel like to be what you are, whatever that is, if you identify as asexual to any extent at all. 

For me it's like running the correct software, on the correct hardware... only the software is too experimental and not patented to be compatible with mainstream interfaces. I'm a fucking Linux.

Also, people are boring. As the years roll on it is harder and harder to find anything in least bit impressive.. when you've run through people like the rain in numbers and in all measures of proximity and contact. 

I'm waiting for baseball sized hail, now, so to speak. High standards I guess. Nothing short of a skull crusher is going to turn me on anymore.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

I suppose I am generally. I don't generally care for nor "need" sex, and usually not even having much contact in general with people. I don't think anyone really knows what I mean when I talk about not caring about "connection" for the most part, and never talking unless spoken to. I tend to feel alone in this mindset, but it could be because others who I know simply don't ever feel the need to mention it.

I find I get bored really fast by people as well. It's not that there's anything wrong with them, I just find most so draining or I just can't find what they're talking about/doing to be very interesting. I'd rather be off doing something alone.

As for sexual feelings and contact.. Maybe once or twice a year i'll meet someone cool who I get that involved with, but those seem to come very far and few.. I tend to have a fair amount of chances but I don't pursue anyone. Things just fizzle and disappear. I almost think I prefer the idea of people rather than seeing and experiencing them face to face.


----------



## Ori

As of recent, I've been identifying as asexual. I never really thought I was.. I've had sex but it's always just been a thing I did cause I thought I was supposed during the time of the relationships.. I never had desire, or physical feeling for it.

I do desire touch though, cuddling, making out is fun, things like that but nothing further.. Just like @OutsideYourWorld, I get bored of people way too quickly. The slightest thing they do/say turns me right off.

It can be hard building romantic relationships as people desire the sexual aspect which is the biggest downfall of being asexual, I guess..

I can't seem to find people sexually attractive, however I'm still attracted to people but just not sexually.. I didn't choose to be an asexual but it seems to be very apparent that I am.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

I remember the last girl I tried to have some kind of relationship with, a few years ago, and she couldn't stand how I only wanted to meet up once a week. Which in turn made me more turned off of her. I usually tell girls how i'm quite hermit'ish and don't require human connection most of the time, but most just laugh it off as some kind of sarcasm or "i'll change you, har har." 

I think once i've had my fill of humanity i'm going to be a hermit on the side of a mountain... With a field of dogs.


----------



## salxtina

tacology said:


> It can be hard building romantic relationships as people desire the sexual aspect which is the biggest downfall of being asexual, I guess..
> 
> I can't seem to find people sexually attractive, however I'm still attracted to people but just not sexually.. I didn't choose to be an asexual but it seems to be very apparent that I am.



Yeah this is where I'm at basically, which I guess is what draws me to the idea of having open relationships with people, ie, it wouldn't be a problem/limitation for the other person...but then sometimes people take that to mean "I just want something casual," which is not what I want to convey at all.


----------



## nivoldoog

I am the only one giving me loving for foreseeable future so... Yes... I guess kinda.


----------



## zipty6425

I think the proper title is "too many problems to have healthy relationships". No sex sucks! No relationship sucks. But it's not fair to drag someone else into your mess.


----------



## nivoldoog

Haha.. Haters. Perfect topic to find who can go love their selves.


----------



## Rob Nothing

Speak for yourself.. I speak for my own. 

Only problems I have is getting needs met because I have zero tolerance for bullshit, and bullshit is the name of the game.

It has nothing to do with relationships and everything to do with attraction. I'm just not attracted to most. I am an extremely sexual creature.. yet no one up to standard that I can find.

But I know there are others like me, that are asexual for reasons various and complex.. sexuality or lack there of is a very complicated thing.. and it's interesting to hear the explainations that no one is ever prompted to give.


----------



## nivoldoog

What is Asexual? I have been abstaining or celibate for many years now. I seriously don't know what the difference is for these words.


----------



## Rob Nothing

The difference is people, my bro. People are different and they vocalize themselves differently. If you have an inkling at all about why you've been the way you have or have not these last few years.. feel free to share.


----------



## zipty6425

I was speaking for myself. That was the summary of my situation... Not a title suggestion for your thread.


----------



## GremIin

Rob Nothing said:


> If so; openly or no? Describe it.. ? what does it feel like to be what you are, whatever that is, if you identify as asexual to any extent at all.
> 
> For me it's like running the correct software, on the correct hardware... only the software is too experimental and not patented to be compatible with mainstream interfaces. I'm a fucking Linux.
> 
> Also, people are boring. As the years roll on it is harder and harder to find anything in least bit impressive.. when you've run through people like the rain in numbers and in all measures of proximity and contact.
> 
> I'm waiting for baseball sized hail, now, so to speak. High standards I guess. Nothing short of a skull crusher is going to turn me on anymore.


 

I had sex a lot when I was younger because it was something I thought I had to do. I hated every time. It wasn't fun and it didn't feel good. Eventually I realized sex was not obligatory and I was asexual. It feels like whenever someones trying to turn me I'm, my brain just hits a wall. I like kissing, cuddling, holding hands, making out. Further than that and I get really uncomfortable. Kinda hard to find good relationships considering I'm also polyamorous, but I'll get there someday.


----------



## busynesses

i identify w/ asexuality a lot. it was pretty much just watching my friends and peers develop interest in sex n shit, and not feeling it myself. to this day i still haven't.

i'm relatively open about it, but i don't rly feel the need to talk about it. it's not a big deal.

sex and intimacy is just not something i want to experience. my feelings on the subject range from neutrality to disgust at the idea depending on my mood. but it's always feels like a type of vulnerability that i do not want.

if i ever bring it up, the majority of people are neutral about it. sometimes people will say something along the lines of "you should think about that more, maybe you just don't know yet" which can be irritating but is completely fair since i'm young.

but ya, to me it's the exact definition of the word. i don't experience sexual attraction and don't want to! it's very simple in my mind which i am glad about.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Good thread. I too am bored with mist people, as we can all typically guess from a small list of things to come from their mouths and then further conversation usually turns into bull shit. I'm sort of asexual too as I really don't care if I have sex or not. It's sad all the examples you get of people who settle for less. Why? Because society says you need someone at all times and that your a loser or fuck up if your alone. If I need to get off my.hand does what I want and I get release and continue on with whatever I was doing when I wanted to do it. Like Outsideyourworld said I too believe I do my best with society and humanity awhile longer than probably drop off for most of the rest.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I had a few years of late teens where I pursued any chick I could just for ass. It was my sometimes other self stuck on a certain stimulation. But even then I only ever with the 11 or 12 girls I've been with ever had a few great orgasms. I swear I've had better ones with myself. . .So that too influenced not really pursuing females. I always laugh how many girls out there in this square world would want a guy who spends most nights in a tent, despises most social events and wants nothing to do with career or wealth


----------



## duderino

I used to think I was asexual, but I'm attracted to women without a doubt. It's more that I'm just not worried about or into pursuing sex/relationships. It might have something to do with losing my virginity sort of later than most people. Or it could be because I shot heroin for the first time a couple days after losing my virginity and the H felt a lot better. I don't do drugs anymore, and I haven't had sex in a long time, but I still think the drug cravings are worse then sex cravings. Sometimes it feels like my sobriety alienates me socially because I don't like meetings and going out to parties and shit are too tempting to get back into the drug life. I think if I was more social, I might have a better chance at getting laid, but I really am just not that worried about it. I still enjoy life and am pretty happy without having sex on the reg.


----------



## wizehop

Vaggabond said:


> I'm also polyamorous, but I'll get there someday.



I think most people are like this, but its been suppressed due to cultural pressures from above.


----------



## tennesseejed

I wouldn't consider myself that. My reasoning is if the right situation presented itself, chances are I'd be down, but I never ever try to go looking for someone to hook up with. I ain't got time for that happy crappy. It's sort of lost its luster to me.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe




----------



## Pervert Pirate

When I was in High School I'd do about any chic. By graduation I was with a 40 year old woman. That was when and where I began to learn about relationships and "quality" that I hadn't known previously.

Of late I've began to shift to the MGTOW point of view and if I get involved
it will only be with the best. (not meaning "looks" just the quality of person)
Most of the time this has people thinking that I've gone "ghost". (invisible to women who would show interest) 

I'm tired of being treated like I'm an ATM, a beast of burden, a surrogate "girl friend", or emotional tampon as if all of this is what men were placed on earth for. Thus I may be experienced as asexual by a lot of women today. But being asexual isn't all that bad and the freedoms that come with it begin to seem like the new bit coin of currency value in today's world. Chivalry is dead, Feminism killed it. If Feminism ever did anything for me it relieved me of believing I should be there as a White Knight.

None of this is to say that I'm bitter towards women. No, just indifferent now and not feeling guilty about it. Every day I'm out on the street or road and I don't step up to a chance or chances, is a day I feel free of the BS.


----------



## salxtina

Hahaha wowww, this is, ah, special.

There's an icon for 'confusing' but no icon for 'confused'... :\


----------



## Pervert Pirate




----------



## Pervert Pirate

As for being Asexual and thereby being alone, this video address some of what that is for men. And more men than ever are choosing to go it alone with occasional hookups. (it's been going this way since the later 1990's) I used to see girls post stating things like, "My mother's Feminism has ruined men for me today". I guess so many guys have been raised by single mothers today that the guys are choosing the asexual course in life rather than suffering what they see as a dystopian gynocentric world which they feel so unprepared to deal with. MGTOW is often their philosophical anarchy as they take to the road. Sure, they may find some female companionship stimulating at times, but will the females find occasional male attention to be enough from otherwise mostly asexual men.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Pervert Pirate said:


> I guess so many guys have been raised by single mothers today that the guys are choosing the asexual course in life rather than suffering what they see as a dystopian gynocentric world which they feel so unprepared to deal with.



I'm not even going to attempt to address the absurd statements you're making about feminism and I'm certainly not going to watch any videos about MGTOW, which to me seems to be an extension of the severely misguided "men's rights" movement.

What I _will_ say is that any choice you make about whether to have sex with someone or not is completely unrelated to asexuality. Asexuality is defined by a lack of sexual attraction, not a choice to abstain from sex because you're disillusioned with the culture surrounding it. In fact, not all asexuals abstain from sex.

To say you're "choosing" to be asexual because you're tired of dealing with women trivializes the identities of people who are actually asexual, which is something that is _not _a choice.


----------



## roughdraft

Pervert Pirate said:


> As for being Asexual and thereby being alone, this video address some of what that is for men. And more men than ever are choosing to go it alone with occasional hookups. (it's been going this way since the later 1990's) I used to see girls post stating things like, "My mother's Feminism has ruined men for me today". I guess so many guys have been raised by single mothers today that the guys are choosing the asexual course in life rather than suffering what they see as a dystopian gynocentric world which they feel so unprepared to deal with. MGTOW is often their philosophical anarchy as they take to the road. Sure, they may find some female companionship stimulating at times, but will the females find occasional male attention to be enough from otherwise mostly asexual men.




the way he addresses the woman in the second video greatly discredits his respectability 

exposed himself as bitter and irrational in my humble opinion


----------



## roughdraft

the Grey-A label is the closest label I've found for myself

i know from experience that sex can be a great way to connect with another human, which makes it extremely valuable at the very least. the emotional connection is what makes it or breaks it for me.

people misuse sexuality so often and these experiences make me less and less frequently interested in or even willing to engage in sex

and I've pretty much felt disgusted boinkin with someone i didn't have feelings for - so after enough times I've settled on being more asexual than anything 

and i do pretty much believe that it isn't a choice rather a preference that is either predetermined or gradually acquired


----------



## Deleted member 14481

In a word, no. I acknowledge that I'm sexually attracted to other people. I choose to not be sexually active because of fears of abuse and STIs.


----------



## Clem

Definitely not asexual but I'm starting to think I might be aromantic.


----------

